# What else can be smoked with good flavour?



## herr tulpe (May 22, 2007)

Does anyone know anything or have experience with what else other than wood can be smoked?  I friend told me that his wife used to use green tea leaves..  That got me wondering...

Some things I am curious about:

Cherry Pits
Peach Pits
Used Coffee Grinds
Used green tea leaves
dried fruits

any ideas or stories to tell?

tulpe


----------



## bluefrog (May 22, 2007)

I've smoked with grape vine, and hickory nuts.  Both work well.  I have heard of people using corn cobbs after eating the corn.  I have also used various herbs such as rosemary, etc both in a pouch to smoke and in the water to add essence to the steam.

Scott


----------



## shellbellc (May 22, 2007)

I've heard of using tea leaves in your oven for a light smoke flavor on say a duck...you put the duck on a riser over the pan and place the tea leaves under it.


----------



## herr tulpe (May 22, 2007)

Corn cobs.. thats a great idea, and just happen to have some lying around..  Will try that soon, maybe with a piece of chicken!!

You have both given me a further idea, how about sunflower stems and the flowers after the seeds are taken off?

Further more what about hazelnuts, walnuts, nuts or shells??

If anyone knows that some of these items should NOT be tried please jump in before I do!!

tulpe


----------



## hhersh (May 22, 2007)

When you get a moment, please tell us a little about where you live. We hear so little about China...........


----------



## analog assassin (May 22, 2007)

Sugar cane.
Pecan shells.


----------



## buffdadjj (May 22, 2007)

peanuts might be interesting.


----------



## deejaydebi (May 23, 2007)

I've heard any kind of nut shells. I've got a few bushel of gravevines from spring trim I'm curious to try and saved all my nut shells.

Bulfrog-

How was the grapevine?


----------



## crewdawg52 (Jun 11, 2007)

A few years ago, I had way too much Rosemary.  Could'nt give anymore away.  Yea, you guessed it.  Used a bunch on a chicken.  Turned so well, tried it on salmon.  Also turned out pretty well too.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jun 11, 2007)

i'm about to use peat (as in from ireland or scotland)for a cook. i burn it in the firebox on occasion for a taste of the highlands- sweet & aromatic.  here's a link for more info.  http://www.sneakypeat.com


----------



## herr tulpe (Jun 11, 2007)

I was in Beijing over the weekend and at one of the small (but expensive) import supermarkets they had bags of Kingsford Mesquite and Hickory Wood chips.  Bought a bag of each to tie me over until the peach log my mother in law brought me seasons a little bit.. Hoping to cut that into smaller pieces and have it cure quicker!

Rosemary sounds good!!  Gonna have to plant a big bunch!!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jun 12, 2007)

just a thought,but if ya can do woodchunks in a microwave to cure them faster,what about a kiln for sticks ?? i know it's out there but has anyone ever tried it ?


----------



## kueh (Jun 12, 2007)

Usually any non wood materials can be used for smoking.  The smoking times is different from the long smoking using wood chip / chunks.

Since you're in China, you can do tea smoking.  The mixture is just rice, tea leaves, and sugar.  This produces an intense smoke, so you need to finish cooking your food using another method.

All you need is a good sized wok, a wire rack, and a good fitting wok lid.  This should all you to smoke a couple of rib racks, or chickens.  Some aluminum foil  would help keep the wok clean.


----------



## herr tulpe (Jun 12, 2007)

Kueh,  That sounds like a nice mixture.  Do you use cooked or uncooked rice?  Would be tempted to throw in a couple of garlic cloves into the mix!!


----------



## shellbellc (Jun 12, 2007)

I FOR ONE AM TOTALLY AGAINST THE COOKING/SMOKING OF ANY SHELLS!!!


----------



## hawgheaven (Jun 12, 2007)

Especially if they're "rubbed" the wrong way...?


----------



## shellbellc (Jun 12, 2007)

Nothin wrong with a good rubbin!


----------



## navionjim (Jun 12, 2007)

I've thrown spices in the firebox, mostly pepper and garlic bulbs, a fella I trusted told me to try that, can't say if it really made that much difference with the strong flavored post oak around here. 

But I brewed several beers with peat smoked malt before, and in every case I way overshot the mark. That's a strong flavor at least when applied to malted barley.


----------



## kueh (Jun 12, 2007)

It's probably safe....small chance it's anyone you know.


----------



## kueh (Jun 12, 2007)

Not sure about the smell of burnt garlic.........

The rice is uncooked.  It's purpose is to be the fuel for the smoking mixture.  The sugar is for colour, fragrance, and taste.  Tea is mostly for aroma.

Have a look here......
http://chinesefood.about.com/od/poul...smokedduck.htm

This gives you the basic idea of completing a dish.


----------



## deejaydebi (Jun 12, 2007)

I tried drying some peat in the oven once that sat outside in the snow while I was at work. I was going to smoke it with some pale malt and to brew a rauchbier but it really stunk!


----------



## herr tulpe (Jun 12, 2007)

Kueh, thanks for the link to the recipe.  I will try that probably with a couple of chicken breasts first.


----------



## navionjim (Jun 13, 2007)

Ive brewed a few Rauchbiers, cold smoked regular two row malt at about 10% of the grist is all you need. I used alder for the smoke, and only smoked the malt for about an hour. That's easy to overdo the smoke if your not careful. I also tried dropping the steaming hot rocks in the wort and adding them back to the secondary for a krausen. It was dangerous, don't recommend that one unless your daring.


----------

